# GOST - Zertifizierung



## Exmexx (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

für ein Projekt nach Russland müssen wir lt. Einfuhrbestimmung nach GOST zertifizieren.
Hat sich zufällig schon jemand damit beschäftigt und kann mir sagen ob es da irgendwelche Besonderheiten gibt grad für die Elektrik?

Gruß


----------



## nofelet (24 März 2009)

*Gost r*

Hallo,

wir haben sehr gute Erfahrung mit diesem Unternehmen im Bereich GOST R Zertifizierung gemacht:
www.zertifikat-ru.eu

Gruss


----------

